# Mechanical SLR medium format?



## BinomistaRG (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope this is the place for this!

Recently i have experimented with the 120mm format, as my wife was given one of this lomography Holga replica. 
The camera itself is... well, what it is: a very challenged stuff, but i just came to love the 120mm format.

My question is:

Is there any SLR medium format mechanical camera (preferably interchangeable lenses) available which is not too expensive?  

I mean something that is about 200-350 $


----------



## usayit (Oct 6, 2009)

Does that budget include lens?

The first ones that comes to mind is a Pentax 67 or Kiev 60


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 6, 2009)

You could try looking for:

Mamiya C330
Mamiya 645


----------



## 1986 (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say ebay is your best bet. you could find a kiev 60 or the pentax in your price range. For a Mamiya it would be really hard to find a body, lens, and film back in your price range. You might get lucky you never know with ebay. I only know this because I have spent a few weeks looking for medium format camera myself. I just bought a yashica C but that is a twin lens camera not a SLR type camera but you may want to look into that? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2009)

Bronica SQ cameras with waist level viewfinders are pretty cheap if you shop carefully. I got a SQ-A, waist level finder, 120 rollfilm back, 80mm/2.8 Zenzanon, 50mm Zenzanon PS wide angle last summer--the entire outfit was $299. I suggest a copy of Shutterbug magazine, to find dealers that actually deal in MF gear and are not mega-stores with high prices.


----------



## Dwig (Oct 7, 2009)

BinomistaRG said:


> ...
> Is there any SLR medium format mechanical camera (preferably interchangeable lenses) available which is not too expensive?
> I mean something that is about 200-350 $



Mechanical medium-format SLRs? yes
Not to expensive? maybe, but not both cheap and reliable.

BTW, the Bronicas and the Mamyia 645 mentioned in other posts are _not_ mechanical cameras. The Mamyia C330 mentioned, as well as the rest of the "C" series, are mechanical and have interchangeable lenses but are _not _SLRs

You need to really think through what you really need. To start with, 120 is not a "format", its a film size. There are a number of different formats that are common on 120. The smallest, like that shot by the Mamyia 645 and Bronica ETR series, is as much smaller than the largers sizes, like those shot by the Mamyia RB67, than crop format DSLRs are compared to full frame. These's a big difference in image area and camera mass.

Ask yourself:

1. Do I need an SLR or will a TLR meet my requirements?
2. Do I need interchangeable lenses?
3. Do I need mechanical, or will and electronic with full manual control be OK?
4. Do I need a modest size portable camera or will a massive beast be OK?
5. Will I be using a tripod _always_, or do I need something I can hand hold?


----------



## Proteus617 (Oct 7, 2009)

I think a Pentacon 6 would fit the bill.  A manual SLR on steroids, a huge system, and cheap.  None on *bay right now , but be patient.  A good body and lens can be had for less than $200.  I just passed on a Pentacon 6 TL for $95 because the Jena Biometar had a massive scratch on the rear element.


----------



## Paul Ron (Oct 7, 2009)

Bronica ETRS-$250 (I have 1 I can sell)
Mamiya RB67-$350 (I have 1 I can sell)


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 10, 2009)

BinomistaRG said:


> I hope this is the place for this!
> 
> Recently i have experimented with the 120mm format, as my wife was given one of this lomography Holga replica.
> The camera itself is... well, what it is: a very challenged stuff, but i just came to love the 120mm format.
> ...



I would suggest looking *here*.


----------



## aerialphoto (Oct 10, 2009)

Dwig said:


> The smallest, like that shot by the Mamyia 645 and Bronica ETR series, is as much smaller than the largers sizes, like those shot by the Mamyia RB67, than crop format DSLRs are compared to full frame. These's a big difference in image area and camera mass.




One other thing that _might_ factor in is the lens price.  The 645 lenses always used to be a little cheaper than the 6x6 and 6x7 format, especially since the shutter on the 645s is in the camera and not the lens (on most of them anyway).  

My old Mamiya 645 is just that: old.  It has an electro-mechanical shutter, but the darned thing just works and works.  When I started looking into medium format I went directly for an SLR, I just don't care for TLRs.  That system was a good transition from my Nikon 35mm cameras, with the grip and pentaprism finder it shoots like a big 35mm camera but can be tripod-mounted using just the focusing screen for viewing.


----------



## BinomistaRG (Oct 11, 2009)

thank you all for your replies!

Now i've got something to start with!


----------



## JamesMason (Oct 11, 2009)

its all about the  Mamiya 645


----------

